# Getting CLOSE! "Grand Opening"



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Aftermany, many monthsof planning and everything else that comes along with getting a new business off the ground, we are only about 2 days away!

Y'll gotta come and see the artwork that is being completed on the West wall! It's gonna be cool!










I'll post a few pictures of the Bldg in the next day or so.

(oh, ignore the watermark, I had to convert this from a PDF to a JPG file in order to post)


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Best of luck to you:clap..............Dennis


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!









Brother I know you will do well at the bingo hall.

I will be there.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Jim let me know if yyou still want to do that commercial we can come video the grand opening.

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Best of Luck to you Jim:usaflag:usaflag Does this mean you"re not going to be getting the boat wet much this year? :reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Paul,

I will be in contact with you as soon as I have a minute to think, Balls to the wall and so much that just "pops" up at the last minute.

Kahala Boy, Not sure if the boat floats now!:banghead Kidding, I will be taking it out, just gotta get all this in a semi reliable state of operations.

I really need a rig tripNOW to clear my head!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck, Jim. long live free enterprise. even with this economy


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

:letspartyBINGO:letsparty

Shameless bump for my brother.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, what a week, lost 9 pounds, survived on about 4 hours of sleep a night, and still here at the Hall (got internet connected yesterday.)

Thanks for the folks that made it out this week. A few more "kinks" to smooth, but we have came along way in a short 7 days!

we have a website now as well, not much there just yet, but here is the address www.pcolabingo.comto check it out if you wish.

whew!


----------

